# Pictures of my three litters :)



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I posted last week about having three litters all born in one week, well i finally got pictures.  There colors started coming through and i want to keep them all. But i know how hard it would be to feed all these mice as adults and give them all attention. I had 17 mice born except 1 mousey passed away being the runt. So now i'm up to 16.

I have:

* 7 hearshys brown mice pups
* 6 tan/fawn mice pups
* 2 hearshys brown with white spot on butt mice pups
* 1 Pew white mouse pup

I cannot get pictures to up load to here anymore, and i'm not sure why. I'd love to show all you guys though so i put my mice on my rabbit website. http://michelleslostzoo.yolasite.com/ The pups i'm talking about are on "Mouse Nursery" and mice that are ready to go now are on "Available Mice" page.

Tell me what you think, 
Michelle


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're having trouble uploading pictures, since you've got them on your website already, it should be really easy. You use the img and /img tags (inside brackets), and put the link to the photo (just the photo) between them. If you use Picasa or Photobucket or any other image hosting site, that works, too.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

It isn't the urls it is the fact my computer has a virus and it won't let me access much.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, dear! Best of luck with that!


----------

